# Spinning rod throwing



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

HI to all,
Im new to the forum but if I could i'd like to post a question. I have several spinning surf combos. Any secrets or techniques to gain more distance and to keep from hurting your index finger so much. Thanks.
By the way Tommy, I really have enjoyed watching your casting demonstration clips. very informative.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

What setups are you running? (rod length, reel, line etc)
You can use some tape on your finger to help with the force of the cast. A heavier shock leader will help as well. 
Distance is going to be limited due to line and spool capacity. I have only spinning setups as of now, and my top distance on the field is ~140 yards. On the beach tossing bait it is 80-120, depending on the wind and bait.
I run 15-20 lb mainline, and a 60 lb shock leader on 10 and 12 foot 3-8 rods.
A late welcome from another newbie to P&S as well.
pods


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Tape your index finger. Stay away from big shock leader knots like the bimini to uni-uni. They seem to hang more on spinning tackle than conventional during the cast. I think its because of the way the line comes off of the spinning reel. Also be sure to cinch the drag down tight before hitting a cast hard. If you don't, you risk slicing your finger if the line slips. Tape offers some protection from this as well. I used spinning gear for many years before I got into conventional.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You can use the same techniques that have been demonstrated here with a spinning or casting. Minor differences (one being that the spinning reel faces away from your body at setup vs toward your body with casting) exist but the fundamentals are the same.

Try a breakaway cannon, they work great.

Tommy


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks,
the breakaway canon sounds good. any idea where to get them?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Big Win said:


> thanks,
> the breakaway canon sounds good. any idea where to get them?


Gregs has them http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/default.asp

Or you can pay $10 more and get it from Cabela's.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Use what Dan Reel (most good casters know him) uses - a 13' Tommy Farmer 3-6 and an Akios Skora 80 spinning reel loaded with 40# or 50# braid. He can outcast the conventional guys at the point.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

RocknReds said:


> Use what Dan Reel (most good casters know him) uses - a 13' Tommy Farmer 3-6 and an Akios Skora 80 spinning reel loaded with 40# or 50# braid. He can outcast the conventional guys at the point.


I thought you got beat down for using braid at the point.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

RocknReds said:


> Use what Dan Reel (most good casters know him) uses - a 13' Tommy Farmer 3-6 and an Akios Skora 80 spinning reel loaded with 40# or 50# braid. He can outcast the conventional guys at the point.


Using braid at the point and you may not have a chance to outcast them......you'll be the outcast!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

RocknReds said:


> Use what Dan Reel (most good casters know him) uses - a 13' Tommy Farmer 3-6 and an Akios Skora 80 spinning reel loaded with 40# or 50# braid. He can outcast the conventional guys at the point.


Dan Reel? never heard of him must be the second greatest caster from DE. I heard of a guy in DE that uses a baitrunner 4500B loaded with 20lb braid on an 8ft uglystick and can hit 400ft with a 4oz sinker.

big win: besides tape you can use a leather work glove to protect your finger. braid at the point just might be a no no but its ok everywhere else. the best way to pick up distance?....practice


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

i'm going to go to all conventionals anyhow as fund$ allow but i've got the spinning outfits so i figured i might as well work at casting them better.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The point crowd is mostly wannabes and cry babies - use what you want.


----------



## Bob Kelim (Sep 18, 2013)

Big Win said:


> i'm going to go to all conventionals anyhow as fund$ allow but i've got the spinning outfits so i figured i might as well work at casting them better.


The plus being that it will cross over with you.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

What pods said: what rods, reels, and line do you have?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RocknReds said:


> The point crowd is mostly wannabes and cry babies - use what you want.


That's funny. Guess you don't frequent the place much...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

That would depend on who is there throwing a conventional and the point is no place for braid 

9


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Bait, Braid on A spinner. It's idiot proof. Even A cave man can do it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RocknReds said:


> Use what Dan Reel (most good casters know him) uses - a 13' Tommy Farmer 3-6 and an Akios Skora 80 spinning reel loaded with 40# or 50# braid. He can outcast the conventional guys at the point.


Who is Dan Reel?


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Dan Reel & Mark Edwards are two men who can cast over 700' with spinning gear. Dan can also do it with conventionals also. Dan and his buddy Sporto are the guys at the point last weekend out throwing the conventional guys with their spinners. No one challenged Dan (6'6" and 300#) and Sporto on their braid line.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

What can ya say Yankies


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I will pile in with the yankies and load my zebeco with cheap Chinese braid, tie on a 4oz bank sinker and a king rig and throw over everyone


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> I think I will pile in with the yankies and load my zebeco with cheap Chinese braid, tie on a 4oz bank sinker and a king rig and throw over everyone


lol


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

RocknReds said:


> Dan Reel & Mark Edwards are two men who can cast over 700' with spinning gear. Dan can also do it with conventionals also. Dan and his buddy Sporto are the guys at the point last weekend out throwing the conventional guys with their spinners. No one challenged Dan (6'6" and 300#) and Sporto on their braid line.


Some people may be impressed by both those things ,,, some 


9


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RocknReds said:


> Dan Reel & Mark Edwards are two men who can cast over 700' with spinning gear. Dan can also do it with conventionals also. Dan and his buddy Sporto are the guys at the point last weekend out throwing the conventional guys with their spinners. No one challenged Dan (6'6" and 300#) and Sporto on their braid line.


233yds with 8nbait is mighty impressive....

I guess with just a 150gr tourny sinker that would make both of them unbeatable world casting champs.....


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Never heard of them. Who are they?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RocknReds said:


> Dan Reel & Mark Edwards are two men who can cast over 700' with spinning gear. Dan can also do it with conventionals also. Dan and his buddy Sporto are the guys at the point last weekend out throwing the conventional guys with their spinners. No one challenged Dan (6'6" and 300#) and Sporto on their braid line.



I was not on the Point last weekend I wish I could have been........last weekend my friends some of whom can really cast were on Avon Pier and if I had been able that is where I would have been also

Most of the fellas I know that can really cast a Drum rod tend to stay away from the Point in the Fall as the Drum fishing is usually better on the Planks at this time and Point in the fall is very crowded and a free for all with people of all levels of experience using a multitude of different sinker weights and tackle which makes for a cluster..f...k

There are issues with Braid on the Planks and fishing the planks is a more regulated and intimate fishing setting, you have to sit right next to all the competition, you can't just wander on down the beach if you get in an altercation

On Rodanthe Pier braid even on smaller rods is prohibited by the Pier Management and on the other piers it would be frowned upon, and you can either make friends with the planker regulars or you can make enemies with the planker regulars which makes for a miserable fishing experience no matter how large you are

People casting 700 feet with any tackle are throwing tournament sinkers and light line not eight and bait, obviously folks 6'6" and 300 pounds have an edge over normal sized folks

I have Drum fished a lot in years past with a couple tournament casters one who was the former North American distance Champion and one who was the North Carolina Distance Champion, they are fabulous heaver casters. 

However I have fished with other tournament casters that easily could throw 700+++ feet with a pendulum cast but when it came to drum fishing and throwing heavier weights they could not out cast me, it is a different style and different rods and reels.

I have not been able to fish in a few years due to family issues but with the exception of Big Dave most people casting spinners tend not to do very well Drum Fishing

I can honestly sincerely admit that I have never in thirty some years of Drum Fishing seen anyone with Spinning tackle out cast someone who is what I would term a world class drum fisherman throwing 8-10 ounces and bait

I have a nice Spinning setup but it is kind of awkward for me, compared to throwing conventional

So if these new guys Dan Reel and Sporto can put it out there more power to them

Springtime would be the time to run across the best casters of the OBX at the Point not in October when the Point is overrun with a lot of Tourists and if Dan Reel and Sporto can out cast all of us then perhaps they can be "*The MAN*" next year


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> I was not on the Point last weekend I wish I could have been........last weekend my friends some of whom can really cast were on Avon Pier and if I had been able that is where I would have been also
> 
> Most of the fellas I know that can really cast a Drum rod tend to stay away from the Point in the Fall as the Drum fishing is usually better on the Planks at this time and Point in the fall is very crowded and a free for all with people of all levels of experience using a multitude of different sinker weights and tackle which makes for a cluster..f...k
> 
> ...


Well said Mike...


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I have 200yds of braid on my Akios spinner on a Tommy Farmer 13' 3-6 rod and Dan and Sporto can cast 8nbait down to the knot on the spool. I can do just a few yards shy of that. This set up is a killer. Dan and Sporto are in their early 50's and I'm 68. All of us have fished the Outer Banks for over 35 years (me since 1966) and catch Drum at a lot of places besides the point. One day we caught 16 drum that were 46" to 54". The 54"er formulated to 72# measuring the drum at fork length (not total length) to make the formula more accurate. Mark Edwards - you know damn well who these two guys are (you can cast right with them & have several times). I had the priviledge to thrash the 13' 3-6 prototype and was told by the distributor to go out with my buddies to go out and try and BREAK it. It held up to everything we could do it including bending it into the letter P (much to Tommys surprise). This rod with one of Tommys Akios spinners is a true winner. The conventional 3-6 is just as good. PS - Dan and I have caught over 100 Red Drum this year (not at the point) at one of our secret spots. Dan is not a novice or a newbe.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

RocknReds said:


> I have 200yds of braid on my Akios spinner on a Tommy Farmer 13' 3-6 rod and Dan and Sporto can cast 8nbait down to the knot on the spool. I can do just a few yards shy of that. This set up is a killer. Dan and Sporto are in their early 50's and I'm 68. All of us have fished the Outer Banks for over 35 years (me since 1966) and catch Drum at a lot of places besides the point. One day we caught 16 drum that were 46" to 54". The 54"er formulated to 72# measuring the drum at fork length (not total length) to make the formula more accurate. Mark Edwards - you know damn well who these two guys are (you can cast right with them & have several times). I had the priviledge to thrash the 13' 3-6 prototype and was told by the distributor to go out with my buddies to go out and try and BREAK it. It held up to everything we could do it including bending it into the letter P (much to Tommys surprise). This rod with one of Tommys Akios spinners is a true winner. The conventional 3-6 is just as good. PS - Dan and I have caught over 100 Red Drum this year (not at the point) at one of our secret spots. Dan is not a novice or a newbe.


Save your breath R&R.

Spinners are for catching bait or sea mullet. Beyond those uses they are the domain of idiot Yankees and other greenhorns without a clue.

Your proficiency in use and ability to catch fish with a spinner matters little because the "Point" is the "Point" and ALL surf fishing along the 2000 mile long east coast is defined by that 1/2 acre patch of sand. 

Understand that the rules are the rules and they must be enforced even though those who claim to have established those rules are so refined and self-anointed expert now that they no longer fish the Point, leaving it to be overrun by idiot Yankees with spinners and braid and greenhorn know-nothings . . .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

When somebody see's a measured 200+ yard cast with fishing gear and 8 *AND* bait in fishing conditions there will be no more doubt. Till then it's all bullsh!t......


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

ReelinRod said:


> Save your breath R&R.
> 
> Spinners are for catching bait or sea mullet. Beyond those uses they are the domain of idiot Yankees and other greenhorns without a clue.
> 
> ...


You could also head north and fish with idiots who wager 6 packs their spinner will outcast your conventional and maybe if your lucky you can catch one of those big fish that feel like a tire and claim you have done something 



1


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

RocknReds said:


> . Mark Edwards - you know damn well who these two guys are (you can cast right with them & have several times).


Nope never heard of them


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

AbuMike said:


> When somebody see's a measured 200+ yard cast with fishing gear and 8 *AND* bait in fishing conditions there will be no more doubt. Till then it's all bullsh!t......


i know 597ft with braid, 6and a rubber worm has been done. i know it isn't 200yds but whats 3 more feet? and i doubt any real bait can withstand that impact and you are definately going to need a clipped down rig.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

9 rock said:


> You could also head north and fish with idiots who wager 6 packs their spinner will outcast your conventional and maybe if your lucky you can catch one of those big fish that feel like a tire and claim you have done something


i resemble that remark and used to win a lot of beer and skate are people too. they have feelings.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Guys - get real. People left spinners because of poor drags and narrow spools. Those items have been corrected and spinners are back. Braid has a place / so does mono. A wise man would probably do both. The point has its proponents and opponents (depends on your position of view) and so do other fishing spots. The more expierenced fishermen can fish ALL the spots. The most disappointing effect of this thread is people draging up the Yankee word. No one called anyone by some southern slang word.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

RocknReds said:


> The most disappointing effect of this thread is people draging up the Yankee word. No one called anyone by some southern slang word.


Perhaps you missed it because they misspelled it?



> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > What can ya say Yankies
> ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now yall know when I say Yankie I say it with all the love in my heart  I will pick on all you up North fellers with your spinners and lures and pound in plastic sand spikes  I was told if I come up North to leave my 13' rod and bait caster home cause I would be looked at like I had 3 heads (not sayn I dont get funny looks down South) but everyone fishes how they fish where they live.

Some new folks don't understand why we talk about fishing The Point in a special way,,, for them The Point has what we call The Congo Line,,, everyone wades out to belly deepwater crashing in both directions and cast out,, now the tide rolls the bait in one direction at a set speed because everyone uses the same type set-ups,,, now just for the fun of it toss in just one person in this line tossing a different set-up and it rolls slower than everyone else, what do ya wind up with??? Yup a big tangle and no one is fishing cause they are un-fouling crossed lines while standing shoulder to shoulder in crashing water.
Now if you just have to be that one person that wants to drive against the traffic don't get upset when a few other drives honk their horns.

We have places we fish that everyone wades out to toss bait and all of a sudden one guy wants to stand on the shore and throws a sinker just past your head and he yells he has the right to fish from shore,,, is it right for him to do it?? Is it right for a boat to park 100 yards off a pier??? 

Sometimes it is just easier to go with the flow if it works for 99% but if you just have to be that 1%


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*


markedwards said:



Never heard of them. Who are they?

Click to expand...

Mark Edwards is a long-distance casting champion, using a Spinning reel. He regularly tops 700 ft with a 150 gram lead weight. Note, this is on a casting field, under tournament conditons, not actual fishing conditions.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/2012/05/23/long-distance-catfish-beyond-the-green-monster/

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/385931/ne-regional-casting-results

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/479332/big-dave

I had never heard of Dan Reel before, but I don't follow Tournament Casting very closely. The only reason I know Mark Edwards is that we actually met about 9 years ago at a fishing expo in St. Augustine, FL. We corresponded for a while, but lost touch a few years ago.
*


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RocknReds said:


> I have 200yds of braid on my Akios spinner on a Tommy Farmer 13' 3-6 rod and Dan and Sporto can cast 8nbait down to the knot on the spool. I can do just a few yards shy of that. This set up is a killer. Dan and Sporto are in their early 50's and I'm 68. All of us have fished the Outer Banks for over 35 years (me since 1966) and catch Drum at a lot of places besides the point. One day we caught 16 drum that were 46" to 54". The 54"er formulated to 72# measuring the drum at fork length (not total length) to make the formula more accurate. Mark Edwards - you know damn well who these two guys are (you can cast right with them & have several times). I had the priviledge to thrash the 13' 3-6 prototype and was told by the distributor to go out with my buddies to go out and try and BREAK it. It held up to everything we could do it including bending it into the letter P (much to Tommys surprise). This rod with one of Tommys Akios spinners is a true winner. The conventional 3-6 is just as good. PS - Dan and I have caught over 100 Red Drum this year (not at the point) at one of our secret spots. Dan is not a novice or a newbe.



Why is it that no one from the OBX knows who you fellas are if you are so bad ass?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> I think I will pile in with the yankies and load my zebeco with cheap Chinese braid, tie on a 4oz bank sinker and a king rig and throw over everyone


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

RocknReds said:


> Guys - get real. People left spinners because of poor drags and narrow spools. Those items have been corrected and spinners are back. Braid has a place / so does mono. A wise man would probably do both. The point has its proponents and opponents (depends on your position of view) and so do other fishing spots. The more expierenced fishermen can fish ALL the spots. The most disappointing effect of this thread is people draging up the Yankee word. No one called anyone by some southern slang word.


I use both like many do the main reason is not drag I still have 706s and 704s emblem pros and stradics. along with a slew of other spinners , I fish conventionals mainly because they are lighter and easier to crank and work the drags plus another factor is a lot of guy like to turn around facing the beach resting the rod on their shoulder and doing the with a conventional is much easier 
But at the end of the day it's personal preference at the point that's the overwhelming choice ,, 
Up north fishing for stripers is not the same thing they simply do not have the big run that a big drum produces I have pulled 40 in stripers in on 5000 stradics with little effort you don't have to worry about crossing 20 lines 

9


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RocknReds said:


> Guys - get real. People left spinners because of poor drags and narrow spools. Those items have been corrected and spinners are back. Braid has a place / so does mono. A wise man would probably do both. The point has its proponents and opponents (depends on your position of view) and so do other fishing spots. The more expierenced fishermen can fish ALL the spots. The most disappointing effect of this thread is people draging up the Yankee word. No one called anyone by some southern slang word.



I threatened to put 30 pound braid on a large EmblemX I bought some years back for live baiting eels for Stripers and put it on a Drum Rod last year when I was going around on a thread with ReelingRod, but got sidetracked

I have braid on my small spinner setups but I do not use them much, long time ago in my early 30's I sort of transitioned to conventional reels as I grew up fishing the OBX and they fit the bill better for Drum and King Fishing

I will be the first to admit that human nature is resist change and continue using techniques and equipment that have proven themselves to work, but I will also admit that if something works better than I am open to innovation

Anyway I have a very smooth casting technique and use a beach pendulum style and I will see if in the next few weeks what I can do using eight ounces and a spinning setup

Using an aerodynamic 8 ounce sinker With an All Star 1508 or 1509 tip and a competition butt and a Daiwa Grandwave 20 I can pretty much empty the reel spool of 20 pound pro spec which equates to around 180 yards or so sans bait

Adding a real piece of bait like a Cob head or body section of mullet reduces the distance by at least 30 yards, I built some clip down rigs for drum but I have yet to use them but they will mitigate the additional air drag caused by the bait 

If after my testing I can get significantly better than that with Braid I will report back and maybe them ******** at the Point better get the heck out this Yankees way


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanted to add that those "********" I was referring to for the most part have been my dear friends for near the last thirty years during which time I was proud to have lived with them in both Nags Head and Rodanthe, fished with them, partied with them and learned most everything I know from them about fishing the OBX from them and for that I owe them a debt........


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Dave How are you? thanks for the kind words. 

over the years i have done a lot of things people have said can't be done with a spinning reel. i have casted 8&bait 511ft using 16lb monoit didnt hurt that i had a 20mph tailwind.i remember Conn winning an 8&bait event with a 450ft or so cast and there were several othersover 400 and they all used baitcasters except me. during a surf fishing tournament i bet OBXnut i could cast 14oz and bet him double or nothing i could pendulum it and won both times, doing a demo of the allstar1419 a guy thought the rod was a little thin for its 12oz rating so we worked our way up to a 21oz trolling sinker and did lob it 30yds or so (it wasn't my rod and i didn't want to break it) i have even taken the 200yd baited hook challenge and hit 624 using an HDX, big baitrunner loaded with 20lb braid. you can't assume all tournament casters aren't serious fishermen. when i got into i had the same reason for getting into that 90% of the guys had...to catch more fish. now i took that a little farther i only used spinning reels and off the shelf gear. my philosophy is and was "if i can't fish with it i don't want it"

i don't fish hatteras but if i did i would "do like the romans" now if you ever find yourself fishing a tournament in NJ, DE, or even MD to a degree 4oz and a king rig has won a lot of money so i'd give it a shot. now i said all this to attempt to answer this age old question can a spinning reel do anything a baitcaster can? it depends i know a lot of baitcaters get put away after dark, if the wind isn't in their favor, or its raining and they can't get a grip on the spool. does that mean spinning reels are superior? once a gain it depends but what i will say is that braid has come the closest to leveling the playing field on a spinning reel it can increase casting distance and on a baitcaster it lack of stretch makes it a more effective reel so they both have their times and places. now shake hands and come out fishing.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dan Reel is an accomplished caster and a darn good fisherman. If my memory serves he was the National Champion back around 1999 or 2000 when I was just getting started in the sport. I remember competing against Dan a time or two, he was a BIG guy that could flat out cast. I don't think I've met Sporto. Mark Edwards holds the American record for a spinning setup, something over 750'.

Throwing 8nbait into a nasty headwind and casting purely for distance on the field are two different things. That being said, a guy that casts 700-800 feet with a 5 or 6 oz sinker has the fundamentals down pretty darn well. If he applies those skills to 8nbait... he'll bomb it. Really just a matter of adjusting the timing so that the payload doesn’t kick your butt…lol My roots are in 8nbait, started with a big ole 9500ss Penn spinner and a fiberglass 11' heaver. Learned to cast conventional in the 90's and never looked back. I became intrigued by distance in the late 90's and started down an obsessive road to become the best that I could be. To be honest, I've spent far too many hours in the field and not enough on the beach over the past 14 years.... 

Casting vs Spinning. It really shouldn't be a "us" vs "them" thing. Use what you like and are comfortable with and be tolerant of the other guy. I've seen guys like Mark E and ReelingRod cast a spinner out of site. I've seen a lot of guys who were very proficient with a casting reel hit huge distances. For me, the casting reels work better. More comfortable in my hands and provide me with the distance and control that I want. Again, use what you are comfortable with.

The trouble I see can be summed up in an experience I had last week at Cape Point. There were puppy drum being caught and quite a few fishermen were out there, everybody from the experienced drum fishermen to the guys with 8' spinners loaded with braid, 3 oz sinkers and an attitude. I know they have every right to fish, but for goodness sakes watch and learn the ropes. The process is simple, throw the same weight that the others are throwing, follow your bait as it drifts along keeping it in front of you. Work over and under to find your spot in the line. It really is that simple. 

When guys cast, stand their ground as their (3oz) sinker drifts and then cop an attitude when the inevitable tangles occur it causes trouble. Had one guy pretty irritated when we tangled, even though I had a fish on and he wouldn’t work over or under, just stood there griping that me (and my fish) had caused a tangle. 

Should braid be used at the point?? IMHO no. BUT, I would rather fish alongside an experienced fisherman casting braid at long range than to deal with the guys that don’t understand (or don’t care) the “when in Rome” rules of the Point. 

Spinning or casting?? Use what you like. 

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

markedwards said:


> Dave How are you? thanks for the kind words.
> 
> over the years i have done a lot of things people have said can't be done with a spinning reel. i have casted 8&bait 511ft using 16lb monoit didnt hurt that i had a 20mph tailwind.i remember Conn winning an 8&bait event with a 450ft or so cast and there were several othersover 400 and they all used baitcasters except me. during a surf fishing tournament i bet OBXnut i could cast 14oz and bet him double or nothing i could pendulum it and won both times, doing a demo of the allstar1419 a guy thought the rod was a little thin for its 12oz rating so we worked our way up to a 21oz trolling sinker and did lob it 30yds or so (it wasn't my rod and i didn't want to break it) i have even taken the 200yd baited hook challenge and hit 624 using an HDX, big baitrunner loaded with 20lb braid. you can't assume all tournament casters aren't serious fishermen. when i got into i had the same reason for getting into that 90% of the guys had...to catch more fish. now i took that a little farther i only used spinning reels and off the shelf gear. my philosophy is and was "if i can't fish with it i don't want it"
> 
> i don't fish hatteras but if i did i would "do like the romans" now if you ever find yourself fishing a tournament in NJ, DE, or even MD to a degree 4oz and a king rig has won a lot of money so i'd give it a shot. now i said all this to attempt to answer this age old question can a spinning reel do anything a baitcaster can? it depends i know a lot of baitcaters get put away after dark, if the wind isn't in their favor, or its raining and they can't get a grip on the spool. does that mean spinning reels are superior? once a gain it depends but what i will say is that braid has come the closest to leveling the playing field on a spinning reel it can increase casting distance and on a baitcaster it lack of stretch makes it a more effective reel so they both have their times and places. now shake hands and come out fishing.


Mark,

WOW . . . Great to hear from you again, after all these years !

Did you ever get anything worked out with Jeff Andrews in Hawaii on those special, custom rod blanks ?

He struck me as a very "odd" person, but maybe just "eccentirc" - LOL !

Dave


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> The trouble I see can be summed up in an experience I had last week at Cape Point. There were puppy drum being caught and quite a few fishermen were out there, everybody from the experienced drum fishermen to the guys with 8' spinners loaded with braid, 3 oz sinkers and an attitude. I know they have every right to fish, but for goodness sakes watch and learn the ropes. The process is simple, throw the same weight that the others are throwing, follow your bait as it drifts along keeping it in front of you. Work over and under to find your spot in the line. It really is that simple.
> 
> When guys cast, stand their ground as their (3oz) sinker drifts and then cop an attitude when the inevitable tangles occur it causes trouble. Had one guy pretty irritated when we tangled, even though I had a fish on and he wouldn’t work over or under, just stood there griping that me (and my fish) had caused a tangle.
> 
> ...


I bet there are a LOT of "FIST-FIGHTS" out on The Point . . .


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Mark,
> 
> WOW . . . Great to hear from you again, after all these years !
> 
> ...


No nothing ever happened. He said he can be eccentric so i guess he is. Seemed nice though.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Tommy that happens everywhere. Or at least I see it a lot here.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> I bet there are a LOT of "FIST-FIGHTS" out on The Point . . .



I used to fish a great deal at the Point in the early 1990's

There was one Buxton local in particular I will not mention his full name but Kurt J.......... who felt the entire Point belonged to him and he let every one know it within, I earshot......I had a problem with him most every time we fished together for a few years...

I was living in Rodanthe at the time, and folks from Rodanthe, well we feel like we are locals at the Point also ............

Kurt could not carry my lunch pail as far as casting went, nothing smooth about him at all

Kurt was one of those 300 pounder's that gets mentioned in this thread and I would have without a weapon have had a difficult time in a cage match with him as Kurt had quite a reputation on Hatteras for beat downs

One fair afternoon standing in the lineup with a bait out, Kurt just waded out directly in front of me (There was space a little bit down the beach) and started waving his arms around in my line in order to get me to put my line under water so he could cast out all the while giving me an extreme verbal lashing for being in his way............ I had the overwhelming impulse to ask the Red Headed Fella to hold my rod and then in one swift swoop I was going to remove the rod butt from my Surfstick and beat Kurt to an inch of his life with my rod butt and trusty 8600 and then go to the truck and retrieve my serrated 12" Dexter and finish the job........................

God intervened at that very moment as I got bowed up to a Drum and had to move down the beach following my fish, leaving poor Kurt to strike out against someone else in line......


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

markedwards said:


> Tommy that happens everywhere. Or at least I see it a lot here.


It does happen Mark. The thing about "the point" is that you can (depending upon configuration that day) just move 50' to the left or to the right and be out of the fray and still catch fish. Perfect spots to break out the 8' spinning braided combo's and fish to your hearts content. But no, they are drawn to the tip thinkng that is the only place to catch a fish.

I try to teach those willing to listen how it works. Some listen, some really don't give a damn about the "when in rome" rules....

Tommy


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I had the overwhelming impulse to ask the Red Headed Fella to hold my rod and then in one swift swoop I was going to remove the rod butt from my Surfstick and beat Kurt to an inch of his life with my rod butt and trusty 8600 and then go to the truck and retrieve my serrated 12" Dexter and finish the job....................................some really don't give a damn about the "when in rome" rules....


Exactly why I don't fish the Point either and to conform to the thread's topic.......with either spinning or conventional. I loved to go to Hatteras to catch fish. But I want the only stress involved to be between me and what's on the other end of my line.


----------

